# Can sick building cause hypothyroid symptoms?



## montanagranny (Mar 21, 2012)

Can hypothyroid be caused by sick building? Yesterday my boss has started an investigation of our office since we have had so many sick ladies. Last year there was a substantial leak and the wall is still bubbled up. The building owners put on a mew roof but nothing was done to the damage on the wall. In reading some storiesabout mold it sounds like it could be my problem. I started working in the office in June the leak happened in June and July. By the end of August is when I started having hypothyroid started. Since then 100% of our office has been sick. Some ladies have been out for several weeks. It is the sickest office I have worked in could be a connection?


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

montanagranny said:


> Can hypothyroid be caused by sick building? Yesterday my boss has started an investigation of our office since we have had so many sick ladies. Last year there was a substantial leak and the wall is still bubbled up. The building owners put on a mew roof but nothing was done to the damage on the wall. In reading some storiesabout mold it sounds like it could be my problem. I started working in the office in June the leak happened in June and July. By the end of August is when I started having hypothyroid started. Since then 100% of our office has been sick. Some ladies have been out for several weeks. It is the sickest office I have worked in could be a connection?


I don't think that can cause hypothyroid symptoms, but mold can definetely cause a lot of symptoms. They should definetely check for mold and get it removed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

montanagranny said:


> Can hypothyroid be caused by sick building? Yesterday my boss has started an investigation of our office since we have had so many sick ladies. Last year there was a substantial leak and the wall is still bubbled up. The building owners put on a mew roof but nothing was done to the damage on the wall. In reading some storiesabout mold it sounds like it could be my problem. I started working in the office in June the leak happened in June and July. By the end of August is when I started having hypothyroid started. Since then 100% of our office has been sick. Some ladies have been out for several weeks. It is the sickest office I have worked in could be a connection?


An allergic reaction to the mold or whatever it is can most certainly "trigger" what is already lying dormant or exacerbate what has already made it's presence known.


----------



## montanagranny (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I ended up in yje hospital Thursday, tje buliding owner had some work being done in the vents. I went into respiratory arrest had to stay in observation until my doctor saw me and he has found heart problems. So Tuesday I am having an echocatdiogram to see what is going on with my heart valves. My heart rate at rest stays at 105-11no wonder I am exhausted all the time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

montanagranny said:


> Well I ended up in yje hospital Thursday, tje buliding owner had some work being done in the vents. I went into respiratory arrest had to stay in observation until my doctor saw me and he has found heart problems. So Tuesday I am having an echocatdiogram to see what is going on with my heart valves. My heart rate at rest stays at 105-11no wonder I am exhausted all the time.


Oh, my goodness. Well, do get them to do a thyroid work-up. If you do have a thyroid problem, that can affect the heart negatively.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## montanagranny (Mar 21, 2012)

My oldest sister was diagnosed with hypothroid so all the women on my mothers side all have it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

montanagranny said:


> My oldest sister was diagnosed with hypothroid so all the women on my mothers side all have it.


Are you having some of the tests run that we have suggested?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## montanagranny (Mar 21, 2012)

My doctor only focused on the heart and breathing issuse, he said the labs don't support thyroid problems.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

montanagranny said:


> My doctor only focused on the heart and breathing issuse, he said the labs don't support thyroid problems.


And may we see your lab results and ranges, please?

Did your doctor run any of the suggested antibodies' tests? Are you happy with your doctor's conclusion?


----------

